# Running air hose off my air ride setup so i can fill my tires



## jerseymk4 (Feb 25, 2013)

So i recently bagged my mk4 gti and am new to the whole air ride world. Im looking put an air hose in my trunk to run off my compressor so i can fill my tires up in an emergency. Im wondering what the best way to do this is and if its even possible with my compressor. My setup is:

airlift slam series front struts, firestone rears, 5 gallon tank, single viar 380cc compressor, and autopilot v2. 

Thanks


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I have mine with a quick disconnect. Then I have a coiled air line.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

rgarjr said:


> I have mine with a quick disconnect. Then I have a coiled air line.


this is how i have mine too


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

rgarjr said:


> I have mine with a quick disconnect. Then I have a coiled air line.


Same here


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

rgarjr said:


> I have mine with a quick disconnect. Then I have a coiled air line.


yeppers


----------



## jerseymk4 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys. just did my hardwood floor today. So best bet is to run it off an extra port on the tank with a quick disconnect?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Openroadtuning have them accessory manifold!


Untitled by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

jerseymk4 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. just did my hardwood floor today. So best bet is to run it off an extra port on the tank with a quick disconnect?


or you could run a hose hardlined into the tank to a quick disconnect then run it off that if you want to keep it all hidden than you could just have the quick connect say in the corner when you open your trunk


----------



## jerseymk4 (Feb 25, 2013)

thats a great idea too. with my false floor right now the only extra tank port accessable is the one sitting directly on top of the tank. running an air hose under the floor to a quick connect in the corner would be pretty nice. what sort of fitting would a need to connect a quick connect to my tank? I have the airlift 5 gallon tank, not the 5 gal skinny version


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Quick disconnect and coiled air line from the tank:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I use a non-coiled air hose so it doesn't rub up against the body when I stretch it to get to the front tires.


----------

